# Turn root account in a Jail.



## bryn1u (Sep 30, 2011)

Hey.

I was wondering if is possible to turn off a root account in jail. I dont need this account becouse everything does from host. Only what i have done it;s lock a root -> pw lock root. It is enough ? I want remove root like user example: rmuser user but cant do that with root. Some can help me with this stuff ?

Thanks.


----------



## fbsd1 (Dec 7, 2011)

Root user is hard coded into Freebsd FreeBSD. You can not remove/delete it.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 7, 2011)

If you remove the root account on what account is init(8) supposed to run?


----------



## anomie (Dec 8, 2011)

bryn1u said:
			
		

> I was wondering if is possible to turn off a root account in jail. I dont need this account becouse everything does from host. Only what i have done it]
> 
> Yes, that should be fine. If you really want to be thorough:
> 
> ...


----------

